

If you really need to access wikipedia - alexi_dst

I fully support the protest against SOPA/PIPA but if you really need to access wikipedia you can disable the javascript in your browser<p>1. for CHROME preference-&#62;under the hood-&#62;Do not allow any site to run JavaScript
2. for SAFARI preference-&#62;security-&#62;uncheck Enable javascript
3. for FF preference-&#62;content-&#62;uncheck Enable javascript
4. for IE I didn't care enough to check it:p
======
mathias
Even easier — here’s a userscript that removes the SOPA overlay on English
Wikipedia: <https://gist.github.com/1631807>

------
gootik
Even more Easier - press esc (or the stop button) when you first see the
page(before the overlay loads)

